# German Blue Ram not eating



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

Hey,
When I first got my Ram about a month ago, I was feeding it frozen brine shrimp and blood worms. I recently started to notice he doesn't notice the worms and tries to eat the shrimp but immediately spit it out, unlike before. I assumed it may have been a parasite, so I got New Life Spectrum Thera for the garlic, but he's barely interested in that too. As far as I know, I don't see any symptoms. Is there any other option I can try to get him to eat again?


----------



## TrueAdrian (Dec 9, 2011)

my blue loves TetraColor Tropical Crisps- hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

My rainbow eats those crisps like candy! I crush them up for everyone in my tank. I'm gonna try my fish on some kens fish flakes and see how they like them. They should be in next monday.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Just had an experience like that. Lost 4 Kribs, 2 SEAs, 1 rainbow and the most beautiful male GBR ever to the same symtoms. Finly, after asking everyone ( No one had a clue) and researching the web I dosed the tank with Metronidazole ( " General Cure " ) and stopped the epidemic. My last Krib that had stopped eating started to eat and has been fine a couple of months now. The fish that died never looked sick. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

Thank you guys for helping me out. I doubt it's a food-choice problem. I will definitely try out the General Cure. Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

So I tried General Cure. The process has been 4 days like the box suggested. My first GBR is now not even taking notice of any food I throw at him. And now my second GBR is spitting out food (brine shrimp, bloodworms, NLS Thera A) like how my first GBR has started. I'm very worried because they were pigs when I first got them a few weeks ago. Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear there hasn't been any improvement. I know just how you feel. It's such a helpless feeling. Hope there'll be a turn around and they'll make it.


----------



## Cynical Fish Guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hubble said:


> So I tried General Cure. The process has been 4 days like the box suggested. My first GBR is now not even taking notice of any food I throw at him. And now my second GBR is spitting out food (brine shrimp, bloodworms, NLS Thera A) like how my first GBR has started. I'm very worried because they were pigs when I first got them a few weeks ago. Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


Check your PH--Be weary if it is over 8.0... Do a H2O change as well. You can try a Methylene Blue bath, that will kill any bacterial infection. I suggesst putting some sinking pellets or a favored flake food in the tank.

My GBRs love the Omega 1 flake food as well as API sinking pellets. They get an irregular feeding of freeze dried foods as well, but the freeze dried foods are never a meal alone


----------



## Hubble (May 27, 2012)

The PH is fine. I've done water changes. My second ram has started eating again so maybe it was just a phase or something. However, my first one has just died ): I wish I could have cured him.


----------

